# Help please. Kidney Stones



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ive been getting really paranoid lately and panicking a lot, a couple weeks ago i actually thought i had tetanus until i went to the doctor and saw my tetanus immunization is good for 5 more years.
Then i thought maybe i have tylenol dependency because i kept getting headaches when i didnt take tylenol and brain zaps. But right now im fine and i havent taken tylenol.
Now as of right now im sitting here thinking i possibly have kidney stones. My left kidney feels cramped. I dont have back pain but it just feels cramped and its not to the point where im aching but it just feels crampedish. Its on the left of my belly button a couple inches away. Im only 17 i really dont want to have kidney stones i already hurt from small things i dont even want to imagine what it would be like to have to piss out a stone. Im scared ****less right now.
I dont know what the hell i have, its a tightness on my left side. Someone please help me, it does not have me in major pain just annoying pain that i wish would stop. I have been frequently urinating but a couple hours ago i drank 2 coffees and 3/4 a gallon of water and my urine comes out either clear or smelling like coffee. Someone help me i cant relax. Ive been thinking lately that im severely sick but could i be right this time? I have some weird tightness on the left side of me and theres no relief its like when you wanna take a dump. Im really scared.


----------



## Scarlettskkye (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm really sorry for what you are going through  
Take deeps breaths and lay down. Try to relax. Don't drink coffee, that will worsen your anxiety. I would recommend taking some advil/pain reliever? 
A few weeks ago a had really bad sunburn on my back where I couldn't sleep cause I was in so much pain, but I drank a beer and literally felt so much better. 
I know your case is much worse than some sunburn, but just try some of these things.
DEEP BREATHS I MEAN IT


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Scarlettskkye said:


> I'm really sorry for what you are going through
> Take deeps breaths and lay down. Try to relax. Don't drink coffee, that will worsen your anxiety. I would recommend taking some advil/pain reliever?
> A few weeks ago a had really bad sunburn on my back where I couldn't sleep cause I was in so much pain, but I drank a beer and literally felt so much better.
> I know your case is much worse than some sunburn, but just try some of these things.
> DEEP BREATHS I MEAN IT


Im trying but im so scared. What if it really is kidney stones? I cant live with that. My mom had a kidney infection last year so maybe i got something hereditary or something. I dont know im usually tired at this time but i dont even feel sleepy.


----------



## Scarlettskkye (Jul 27, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Im trying but im so scared. What if it really is kidney stones? I cant live with that. My mom had a kidney infection last year so maybe i got something hereditary or something. I dont know im usually tired at this time but i dont even feel sleepy.


The best thing for you to do is relax and stay calm. That is all you can do for yourself. Does your mom know how you're feeling right now?


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Scarlettskkye said:


> The best thing for you to do is relax and stay calm. That is all you can do for yourself. Does your mom know how you're feeling right now?


Okay ill try to just lay down and relax maybe fall asleep. And no, nobody knows because everyone is sleeping.


----------



## Macker (Jul 18, 2013)

As far as I'm aware kidney stones are not hereditary. Unless it was massive I doubt you'd fell it. Giving how prone you are to thinking you have things wrong with you, I'd say its nothing and your over reacting. Anyways, if you don't have kidney stones now and never want them, always drink plenty of water.


----------



## Scarlettskkye (Jul 27, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Okay ill try to just lay down and relax maybe fall asleep. And no, nobody knows because everyone is sleeping.


You really need to tell her.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Try ultrasound testing to see if you have those stones or not. It is not invasive. But if there are stones there it may give you elevated blood pressure and thus cause those headaches. Have you had your blood pressure measured? If you have kidney problems it can boost and give you headaches. But please do not worry too much. It is all curable. Take care.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

It probably just back pain it can be offen mistaken for kidney pain.

What's your diet like? Consuming ridulous amounts of milk can cause trouble peeing. All that calcium can cause trouble peeing and constipation.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Macker said:


> As far as I'm aware kidney stones are not hereditary. Unless it was massive I doubt you'd fell it. Giving how prone you are to thinking you have things wrong with you, I'd say its nothing and your over reacting. Anyways, if you don't have kidney stones now and never want them, always drink plenty of water.


Thats what im doing i drank 5 cups of water right now and im gonna drink maybe another 4 but im worried. Doesnt drinking water just speed up the kidney stone?


Scarlettskkye said:


> You really need to tell her.


She doesnt seem to care. I hinted at it by asking "does anyone in our family have kidney stones?" and she just looked at me and said "why do you have any?" and i just told her "idk i been getting weird kiney pains".


eveningbat said:


> Try ultrasound testing to see if you have those stones or not. It is not invasive. But if there are stones there it may give you elevated blood pressure and thus cause those headaches. Have you had your blood pressure measured? If you have kidney problems it can boost and give you headaches. But please do not worry too much. It is all curable. Take care.


Im definitely gonna schedule an ultra sound testing tommorow if the pain is still there.


GotAnxiety said:


> It probably just back pain it can be offen mistaken for kidney pain.
> 
> What's your diet like? Consuming ridulous amounts of milk can cause trouble peeing. All that calcium can cause trouble peeing and constipation.


The weird thing is i dont have any back pain. I have pain on my abdomen on the left of my belly buttons but no back pain or atleast i havent felt any. I did drink lots of milk yesterday. I had around 4 or 5 bowls of cereal with lots of milk. Could that be it?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Kidney stone pain is as bad as childbirth. OK - I never gave birth, but I had a stone. I headed right for the ER. Pain was unbearable.


----------



## Scarlettskkye (Jul 27, 2013)

I just read that someone with a kidney stone drank refreshly squeezed lemon juice for 3 days, and said they felt almost no pain, and they peed out the stone.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Kidney stone pain is as bad as childbirth. OK - I never gave birth, but I had a stone. I headed right for the ER. Pain was unbearable.


Can you describe it more to me? How did the pain start and was it only on youre back when it started?


Scarlettskkye said:


> I just read that someone with a kidney stone drank refreshly squeezed lemon juice for 3 days, and said they felt almost no pain, and they peed out the stone.


Yeah im gonna drink lemon juice with water right now and no more milk because it has calcium.


----------



## Scarlettskkye (Jul 27, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Can you describe it more to me? How did the pain start and was it only on youre back when it started?
> 
> Yeah im gonna drink lemon juice with water right now and no more milk because it has calcium.


Alright let me know how that works for you then


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Yours doesn't sound like kidney pain. Pain in the abdomen may mean gall bladder or liver problems for example.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> Yours doesn't sound like kidney pain. Pain in the abdomen may mean gall bladder or liver problems for example.


Now im completely convinced its a kidney stone. Ive been drinking lots of protein shakes as meal replacement and i happened to be using EAS Protein Powder. I googled the chances of developing kidney stones from protein shakes and this guy mentions how he had a kidney stone from the same exact brand i have been eating. And i am having lower back pain now. I am terrified at the moment. Im beyond scared.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Please do not be scared. It is curable. But you need to seek medical help.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> Please do not be scared. It is curable. But you need to seek medical help.


Now im scared i wish i could take valium but thats worse for the kidney and i dont have it prescribed so i can get in trouble at the hospital. I will go get a scan as soon as possible. But there is no waayyy i can piss out a stone. I will be beyond crying if grown muscular men cry, i will be passed out.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

How much Tylenol are you taking?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I think you're a hypochondriac.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

My physician thinks I had a kidney stone about a week ago. Pain in my kidneys, but also in my lower back. Bouts of body temperature rising, and then suddenly dropping again after a few hours, and peeing also didn't really go smoothly. They also found blood in my urine. I drank 3 liters of water for a whole week, which eased the pain. I must have peed it out, because by the time they got around to screening me with an echo, and testing my piss for the second time, everything looked good. The physician thought I got it due to a protein "overdose" so needless to say, I stopped taking protein shakes after that. I took one of 40g every morning with milk, then another after my training, and before and after the training I took EAS too. To top it off, I took a mass gainer as a meal replacement every day and also took a casein shake before bed.
Its a good idea to get it checked out if you're really worried about it, even if it's just in case. And make some changes to your diet and drinking habits. Supplements aren't replacements, no matter what it says on the packaging. Im just going to drop the supps and eat a truckload from now on.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

noscreenname said:


> How much Tylenol are you taking?


I stopped tylenol since it can be bad for you after a long time, ive been taking it for 4 days.


Sacrieur said:


> I think you're a hypochondriac.


Thats what i was thinking too but i feel i could be correct this time.


Metalunatic said:


> My physician thinks I had a kidney stone about a week ago. Pain in my kidneys, but also in my lower back. Bouts of body temperature rising, and then suddenly dropping again after a few hours, and peeing also didn't really go smoothly. They also found blood in my urine. I drank 3 liters of water for a whole week, which eased the pain. I must have peed it out, because by the time they got around to screening me with an echo, and testing my piss for the second time, everything looked good. The physician thought I got it due to a protein "overdose" so needless to say, I stopped taking protein shakes after that. I took one of 40g every morning with milk, then another after my training, and before and after the training I took EAS too. To top it off, I took a mass gainer as a meal replacement every day and also took a casein shake before bed.
> Its a good idea to get it checked out if you're really worried about it, even if it's just in case. And make some changes to your diet and drinking habits. Supplements aren't replacements, no matter what it says on the packaging. Im just going to drop the supps and eat a truckload from now on.


Now im really really scared. Do you think we could sue EAS? Theres lots of people getting kidney stones from them. I wish i never touched protein supplements i shouldve listened to my dad when he told me its better to get it naturally. Can you explain how you know youre about to pass a stone?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Well, if you do have them it will be one relaxed painful week. they give you painkillers etc. you could just have an infection. but you have to really know your stuff. I dont self diagnose unless 100 percent sure. go in and get it checked. I think you just have a sore back. usually youlll feel it in both and youll hate standing up. seeing as you havent seen a doc i doubt you have it. it is one of those pains that men and women tend to cry over.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

TheTraveler said:


> Well, if you do have them it will be one relaxed painful week. they give you painkillers etc. you could just have an infection. but you have to really know your stuff. I dont self diagnose unless 100 percent sure. go in and get it checked. I think you just have a sore back. usually youlll feel it in both and youll hate standing up. seeing as you havent seen a doc i doubt you have it. it is one of those pains that men and women tend to cry over.


So even if i wasnt having the stone today i would still have horribly strong pains?


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Now im really really scared. Do you think we could sue EAS? Theres lots of people getting kidney stones from them. I wish i never touched protein supplements i shouldve listened to my dad when he told me its better to get it naturally. Can you explain how you know youre about to pass a stone?


I wouldn't freak out just yet, if I were you. Just go see a doctor, explain your symptoms, tell them you're worried you might have a kidney stone, and see what they have to say. I also don't think it'll help to sue anything, because you take supps at your own risk. The thing about kidney stones and passing them (if you indeed have one, which remains to be seen), is that it depends on size. If it's a small one like mine probably was, you'll be able to pee it out without too much problems. I didn't even notice, except I started feeling better every day. If they're a bit bigger you'll get special painkillers to relax your muscles, making it easier to piss it out. In a vast minority of the cases you'll have to pay a visit to the hospital, where they'll either pulverize or surgically remove it. But seriously, go see a doc before you draw conclusions and continue to worry.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> So even if i wasnt having the stone today i would still have horribly strong pains?


Yeah. I had unbearable pain for a week before i had my stones. gawd awful. I was crying and crabby and all around miserable. during finals week as well.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> Yours doesn't sound like kidney pain. Pain in the abdomen may mean gall bladder or liver problems for example.


Not true, I had pains in my lower left abdomen for three years and it turned out to be my kidney slowly killing itself. (Don't worry about this, it takes really long, if you have this it's only just beginning )

Do you also feel sick? As in wanting to throw up? Or just the annoying pain?

Just get it checked soon, in my case drinking loads of water turned out to actually worsen everything. Is ultrasound the thing they do on pregnant women with the gel? Because that's what it took to find out I was having kidney problems and not something with my intestines which the doctors thought for 2,5 years. And should the issues go away and come back later, try to find a pattern in what happens around the time you get it.

For me, everytime I drank a lot (water or alcohol, didn't really matter) I'd be sick the next day, but I totally forgot about that after a while and never told my doctor.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

May or may not be a kidney stone. I had one about 15 years ago. First symptom I noticed was cola colored urine. Then the pain started. It came on like an attack and then subsided. This occurred for a few days until I just couldn't take it and went to the emergency room. They gave me a prescription for painkillers and sent me home. A day or so after taking the painkillers I got rid of the stone.

If your pain is what you'd describe as incapacitating a doctor visit should easily take care of the problem.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Metalunatic said:


> I wouldn't freak out just yet, if I were you. Just go see a doctor, explain your symptoms, tell them you're worried you might have a kidney stone, and see what they have to say. I also don't think it'll help to sue anything, because you take supps at your own risk. The thing about kidney stones and passing them (if you indeed have one, which remains to be seen), is that it depends on size. If it's a small one like mine probably was, you'll be able to pee it out without too much problems. I didn't even notice, except I started feeling better every day. If they're a bit bigger you'll get special painkillers to relax your muscles, making it easier to piss it out. In a vast minority of the cases you'll have to pay a visit to the hospital, where they'll either pulverize or surgically remove it. But seriously, go see a doc before you draw conclusions and continue to worry.


Yeah thats true i took it at my own risk but i wish they had the warning about kidney stones. I hope i dont have any. My mom told me if i had a kidney stone i would feel it more on my back then my abdomen. Do you agree with that? Im gonna see if i can get checked.


TheTraveler said:


> Yeah. I had unbearable pain for a week before i had my stones. gawd awful. I was crying and crabby and all around miserable. during finals week as well.


It sounds horrible i dont even see why something like this should exist, they should come up with some vaccine that prevents it idk but it really seems horrible. I get weak and squeemish just thinking of the idea of peeing a rock i dont even wanna imagine it happening to me.


anyoldkindofday said:


> Not true, I had pains in my lower left abdomen for three years and it turned out to be my kidney slowly killing itself. (Don't worry about this, it takes really long, if you have this it's only just beginning )
> 
> Do you also feel sick? As in wanting to throw up? Or just the annoying pain?
> 
> ...


I just have the annoying pain but not feeling sick, havent thrown up or felt nauseous and my pee is normal.


CyclingSoPhob said:


> May or may not be a kidney stone. I had one about 15 years ago. First symptom I noticed was cola colored urine. Then the pain started. It came on like an attack and then subsided. This occurred for a few days until I just couldn't take it and went to the emergency room. They gave me a prescription for painkillers and sent me home. A day or so after taking the painkillers I got rid of the stone.
> 
> If your pain is what you'd describe as incapacitating a doctor visit should easily take care of the problem.


Ill definitely be going to the doctor, my pee is pretty normal colored though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You were probably dehydrated. 
I had to the same fear about a week or so ago. It goes away when I am hydrated. Unfortunately, I drink too much caffeine.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> You were probably dehydrated.
> I had to the same fear about a week or so ago. It goes away when I am hydrated. Unfortunately, I drink too much caffeine.


I did drink around 3 cups of coffee at once.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tom90 said:


> I did drink around 3 cups of coffee at once.


It would take more than that. I would drink water and juice for a while. A lot of kidney stones can be prevented by drinking fluids that can breakup/dissolve any possibility of stones.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You probably just got to take a crap lots of milk and high protein diet can be constipating. Caffeine can cause more calcium to be excreted thur the body.

Maybe try juice fasting for a day see if that can clear it up. I'm gonna lay off the protein powder as well. The cheap protein powder is probably very bad for you I can imagine. I only trust allmax protein isolate. Even that is probably bad protein was never ment to be refined to powder like just how sugar is bad.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

You seem to be paranoid. If it were kidney stones you'd be in an excruciating amount of pain to the point where you're utterly weak and can't really form coherent sentences. And believe me, I would know from first hand experience. Tell me, besides abdominal pain do you experience any other symptoms related to kidney stones? i.e. nausea, urinating frequently, blood in urine, sweating, pain while urinating, and of course, severe pain? I experienced all these and it landed me in the ER. Not fun. 

If it really were a stone, it will likely pass on its own depending on how small it is. If it's less than 5mm it will likely pass on its own. Drinking an abundant amount of water will help speed this up, and it's recommended you keep any strong pain reliever near by. They gave me opiates. The strong stuff. Good luck.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> You probably just got to take a crap lots of milk and high protein diet can be constipating. Caffeine can cause more calcium to be excreted thur the body.
> 
> Maybe try juice fasting for a day see if that can clear it up. I'm gonna lay off the protein powder as well. The cheap protein powder is probably very bad for you I can imagine. I only trust allmax protein isolate. Even that is probably bad protein was never ment to be refined to powder like just how sugar is bad.


Yeah im away from the juice right now and absolutely no more protein powder no matter what for me ill just eat steak. So far i drank around a gallon of water and lemon juice together.


Perkins said:


> You seem to be paranoid. If it were kidney stones you'd be in an excruciating amount of pain to the point where you're utterly weak and can't really form coherent sentences. And believe me, I would know from first hand experience. Tell me, besides abdominal pain do you experience any other symptoms related to kidney stones? i.e. nausea, urinating frequently, blood in urine, sweating, pain while urinating, and of course, severe pain? I experienced all these and it landed me in the ER. Not fun.
> 
> If it really were a stone, it will likely pass on its own depending on how small it is. If it's less than 5mm it will likely pass on its own. Drinking an abundant amount of water will help speed this up, and it's recommended you keep any strong pain reliever near by. They gave me opiates. The strong stuff. Good luck.


Does it always start out in excruciating pain? Can you explain how you feel waayy before the stone is about to come out? Like where do you feel the pain and tingling on your back or on your front abdomen by your kidney?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

anyoldkindofday said:


> Not true, I had pains in my lower left abdomen for three years and it turned out to be my kidney slowly killing itself. (Don't worry about this, it takes really long, if you have this it's only just beginning )
> 
> Do you also feel sick? As in wanting to throw up? Or just the annoying pain?
> 
> ...


No ultrasound is not only for pregnant women and not only for women in general. It is for men as well.


----------



## staringatthesky (Sep 27, 2010)

I think bc of your age that it is either gallbladder or appendicitis depending on region. Drink fluids and cranberry juice just to help prevent UTI (couldn't hurt). Kidney stone pain is usually with intermitted pauses in between contraction of you muscle passing the stone. Anyways see a doctor for a scan. 

P.S too much tylenol does major havoc for your liver.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Just having a stone may not cause pain. When a stone makes its way down the ureter, it can cause blockage, which leads to the development of increased pressure in the kidney above. This pressure leads to the pain associated with passing a stone. That's what mine felt like - like my kidney was going to explode.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Does it always start out in excruciating pain? Can you explain how you feel waayy before the stone is about to come out? Like where do you feel the pain and tingling on your back or on your front abdomen by your kidney?


Yes, the pain is always overwhelming. It's very hard to concentrate on anything else when it occurs. Before and after the stone came out I also experienced pain in my urethra. That was a lot of fun. When I first started experiencing the severe abdominal pain I also noticed the pain would radiate to my lower back too. And whenever the pain would hit the world would stop. Fun stuff. There was no "tingling" sensation as far as I know. Just pain.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I stopped tylenol since it can be bad for you after a long time, ive been taking it for 4 days.


How many mg a day where you taking it when you where taking it though?


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

staringatthesky said:


> I think bc of your age that it is either gallbladder or appendicitis depending on region. Drink fluids and cranberry juice just to help prevent UTI (couldn't hurt). Kidney stone pain is usually with intermitted pauses in between contraction of you muscle passing the stone. Anyways see a doctor for a scan.
> 
> P.S too much tylenol does major havoc for your liver.


Yeah tylenol is horrible i dont know why i was so into it over a little headache.Ill definitely look up gall bladder and appendicitis.


scarpia said:


> Just having a stone may not cause pain. When a stone makes its way down the ureter, it can cause blockage, which leads to the development of increased pressure in the kidney above. This pressure leads to the pain associated with passing a stone. That's what mine felt like - like my kidney was going to explode.


Thank you thats a bit of a relief.


Perkins said:


> Yes, the pain is always overwhelming. It's very hard to concentrate on anything else when it occurs. Before and after the stone came out I also experienced pain in my urethra. That was a lot of fun. When I first started experiencing the severe abdominal pain I also noticed the pain would radiate to my lower back too. And whenever the pain would hit the world would stop. Fun stuff. There was no "tingling" sensation as far as I know. Just pain.


Thank you thats a bit of relief but im not completely relieved im definitely gonna get checked.


noscreenname said:


> How many mg a day where you taking it when you where taking it though?


I was taking around maybe 2,000 mg a day sometimes 2,500 maybe 3,000 here and there.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 1, 2013)

i read alot about herbal remedys i saw this thread and i knew what can help you, get the hair from a corn on the cob boil some water on stove add the corn hairs to the water that works great for it  so does another one called Uva ursi i hope this helps


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

babyangel said:


> i read alot about herbal remedys i saw this thread and i knew what can help you, get the hair from a corn on the cob boil some water on stove add the corn hairs to the water that works great for it  so does another one called Uva ursi i hope this helps


Thank you! I didnt know there were herbal rememdies i thought it was all man made stuff


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Thank you! I didnt know there were herbal rememdies i thought it was all man made stuff


Yeah so have you gotten it checked out yet?


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Metalunatic said:


> Yeah so have you gotten it checked out yet?


Noo... i know its the proper thing to do but my doctor at this point already thinks im a hypochondriac so im gonna wait until the next time i go to see him and just bring it up. But i made changes to my diet. I drink atleast a gallon of water a day and cut down on dairy.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

i don't think there is tylenol addiction


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

tony420 said:


> i don't think there is tylenol addiction


Its called rebound headaches look it up its withdrawl from tylenol and it can happen with aspirin too.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

That awkward moment when this is the 2nd post I've seen today with 666 views.


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Ive been getting really paranoid lately and panicking a lot, a couple weeks ago i actually thought i had tetanus until i went to the doctor and saw my tetanus immunization is good for 5 more years.
> Then i thought maybe i have tylenol dependency because i kept getting headaches when i didnt take tylenol and brain zaps. But right now im fine and i havent taken tylenol.
> Now as of right now im sitting here thinking i possibly have kidney stones. My left kidney feels cramped. I dont have back pain but it just feels cramped and its not to the point where im aching but it just feels crampedish. Its on the left of my belly button a couple inches away. Im only 17 i really dont want to have kidney stones i already hurt from small things i dont even want to imagine what it would be like to have to piss out a stone. Im scared ****less right now.
> I dont know what the hell i have, its a tightness on my left side. Someone please help me, it does not have me in major pain just annoying pain that i wish would stop. I have been frequently urinating but a couple hours ago i drank 2 coffees and 3/4 a gallon of water and my urine comes out either clear or smelling like coffee. Someone help me i cant relax. Ive been thinking lately that im severely sick but could i be right this time? I have some weird tightness on the left side of me and theres no relief its like when you wanna take a dump. Im really scared.


My father has been getting kidney stones lately, He has a relative who gave him a home made remedy that has worked. He has been drinking a lot of lime juice (From scratch) or anything. It helps clean the metabolism , and cleans your kidneys and will melt the kidney stones so it won't hurt when you are taking a leak.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Carcamo said:


> My father has been getting kidney stones lately, He has a relative who gave him a home made remedy that has worked. He has been drinking a lot of lime juice (From scratch) or anything. It helps clean the metabolism , and cleans your kidneys and will melt the kidney stones so it won't hurt when you are taking a leak.


Thank you thats what ive sort of been doing. Ive been drinking lots of natural lemon juice but then again im not even sure i have kidney stones but i will drink as much as possible fresh lemon and lime juice and malt.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You shouldn't take that much tylenol at once, you're going to give yourself liver damage if you haven't already.

You probably don't have kidney stones, I really don't know why you're freaking out. For all you know it's just gas pains.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tony420 said:


> i don't think there is tylenol addiction





Tom90 said:


> Its called rebound headaches look it up its withdrawl from tylenol and it can happen with aspirin too.


Don't be fooled, caffeine withdrawal causes headaches, too.

I have to have coffee to stay awake and avoid it at the same time.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Don't be fooled, caffeine withdrawal causes headaches, too.
> 
> I have to have coffee to stay awake and avoid it at the same time.


Caffeine and acetaminophen are nothing alike.

There isn't a withdrawal associated with OTC NSAIDs or tylenol.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Caffeine and acetaminophen are nothing alike.
> 
> There isn't a withdrawal associated with OTC NSAIDs or tylenol.


Its called rebound headaches look it up they just dont call it withdrawl symptoms because if people knew you could get withdrawl on such simple otc things they would be too scared to buy it.


----------

